# Heres my AWD swap in my MK4



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

OK heres my little project, When i first went into i thought it would be pretty easy. In my head it sounded like it would be easy.. Dizzy kinda sparked it off and i went ahead and checked a local junkyard. They had a wrecked 2001 TTQ so i bought the whole rear suspension with the haldex axles etc.. Then i started re-searching and it seemed like is was going to be much harder lol








Heres the TT stuff i bought, it has less then 30k on it.
























So then i started drilling out all the spot welds that where holding the floor board. Man was it a pain in the butt, I say it took me a good 10 hours and prob 15 hours to remove all the stuff i didn't need.. Heres the pics to that
















With everything removed like
-gas tank
-whole rear beam
-disconnect the brake lines and e-brake cables and put them under the car








drilled out and removed the rear seat bracket








inside pic








started with the wheel well floor








wheel well removed, man was it a pain. The corner piece was the worst i almost gave up a few times lol








rear seat floor removed, It was a pain too lol








over view of it, ignore the foam. I used the foam a while ago to make it quiter in the cabin
















side rails removed. I wish i had a lift, now my back hurts soo bad
















Still got to remove the wheel well's cause it will be easier if i use the R32 ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Another pic of the side rail, where they were.....

Some more pics of some new pieces for the swap. Thanks to orangea2vr6 he drove from Maryland to drop off the R32 backhalf and gas tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks man








still got to drill and cut a little to get it all ready








R32 tank



_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:49 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

The reason im doing this is well i was making over 400whp and traction doesn't exist in 1st-3rd. It was getting ridiculous, made me hate my car.. Plus who wants to run drag radials daily.


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

your a nutter i love it


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (karlosvandango)*

nice
are you getting all new body panels to put in there?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_nice
are you getting all new body panels to put in there?

No i have the back half of a R32.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

a little update, got the R32 floor pan all ready just need to stand the places im going to weld and it will be ready to go in... Hopefully tomorrow i will try to get it in
































how much crap had to be removed. Man I bet my nieghbors hate me.
took about 15 hours to do that, i thought it would be easier but nope it was a pain, im just happy im done with all the hard work


_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:52 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

nice work there
is the rear floor pan, aread under the rear seat and the wheel wells all that needs to be replaced?
i will have a full R32 shell so i'm thinking about cutting that area out and keeping it for maybe a future project









keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_nice work there
is the rear floor pan, aread under the rear seat and the wheel wells all that needs to be replaced?
* yes its under the seat, you dont have to do the fender liner i seen people do it both ways*
i will have a full R32 shell so i'm thinking about cutting that area out and keeping it for maybe a future project








*If the shell is good it will be so much easier to just swap everything *from your car into the R32 shell
keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

no this car was in the accident plus i live in canada so i wouldnt be able to register it if i used R32 shell.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*

drilling spot welds is fun isn't it?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_drilling spot welds is fun isn't it?









lol my arms and back have been hurting for a few days







wish there was a easier way.


_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:53 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

a tiny update lol... Should be in today.. It sucks trying to do it alone. Im only 160 lbs lol... wife is at work but she still wouldn't help me.
























another update, its basically in, need to move it 1/4" and it should be perfect... Man im tired... So if you do this have at least 1 more friend to help lol.
















sexy huh?
I can't really believe im this far lol.



_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:55 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Rockin! 
Excellent progress.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

you are on a roll








thats some great progress there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what are you going to do about controling the haldex?
Im guessing there should be a way to make it work just like it does in TT, because this car has all the same sensors that for example TT/R32 has so you would have all the necessery inputs the haldex ECU requires.
Or will you just be running one of the standalone controlers?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice work, can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_you are on a roll








thats some great progress there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what are you going to do about controling the haldex?
Im guessing there should be a way to make it work just like it does in TT, because this car has all the same sensors that for example TT/R32 has so you would have all the necessery inputs the haldex ECU requires.
Or will you just be running one of the standalone controlers?

Im going to buy the controller like yellowslc is using


_Modified by yellowslc at 6:25 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

a small update, install the whole rear of the TT tonight just to double check everything fit and make sure the wheels are straight.. So far everything fits great im surprised lol... So tomorrow im going to be doing lots of cleaning and welding http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








need to change the brakes after i finish everything


















_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:57 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

wow, you are nuts








of course i mean that in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif didnt you just start this like 2-3 days ago
great work, now i think i'll have to chop up my brothers car and do the same thing


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_wow, you are nuts








of course i mean that in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif didnt you just start this like 2-3 days ago
great work, now i think i'll have to chop up my brothers car and do the same thing
thanks lol, it took me 2 weeks to get this far, i just wauted until i was pretty far alone the project cause we know vortex love pics lol... IF i did it again i could prob do it in a lil over a week lol...


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_thanks lol, it took me 2 weeks to get this far, i just wauted until i was pretty far alone the project cause we know vortex love pics lol... IF i did it again i could prob do it in a lil over a week lol...

haha i know, its a crime to post about something like this without pics








2 weeks is still impressive for something like this especially since its your first time. I remember talking to my friend's dad (he does body work) and he said he doesn't want to do it.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaboy_gtx)*

if someone has bodywork skills it would be easier for them i think...


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

cool project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (NVmyVW)*

some pics nothing exciting lol








wheel gap madness


















_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 6:59 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (Bobcdn)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have you installed the front tranny and center driveshaft yet?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
have you installed the front tranny and center driveshaft yet?

still need to build my engine, all i need is pistons, my AWD trans should be here soon.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow man, you are nuts! Props!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_thanks lol, it took me 2 weeks to get this far, i just wauted until i was pretty far alone the project cause we know vortex love pics lol... * IF i did it again i could prob do it in a lil over a week lol.. *.

Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its ALOT of work like i told ya .








I know of a Jetta up north that needs this done when all your blisters heal LOL







Bob.G


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (rracerguy717)*

looking good pete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## holloway (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Good job mate. keep this thread up.I'm saving up for my own swap 2008, so this will be my guide.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (holloway)*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_









That is very true, spinning 1st-3rd gets old fast


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Spinning all 4 never gets old


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*

Any updates on this?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Spooled1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spooled1.8* »_Any updates on this?

Its very close, its 90% welded and 90% of it was seam sealer on it. Man that stuff stinks.. Once hostdub it up i will post some pics


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

sweet man, I can't wait to get some room to get back on my project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Sounds Good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Spooled1.8)*

bump


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Holy crap! Other projects that get this far were started 2 years ago! This is moving along very fast!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (apavlov)*

lol yeah. But i dont think there will be much updates... My engine is going to the machine shop to get bored after that is done i will need to buy another turbo kit before the car runs... I might do stock turbo just to get it running....


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing that at home in your garage. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

what happened, i just saw that you are selling all your stuff.
you were almost done


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaboy_gtx* »_what happened, i just saw that you are selling all your stuff.
you were almost done









dont worry im keeping it hehe... Im hoping to have it running in a month or less


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
dont worry im keeping it hehe... Im hoping to have it running in a month or less

haha, thats what i wanted to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nice job man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have been toying with this idea for a while now, What controller are you gonna use for haldex unit?


----------



## Mokeylock (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Wow, that's a lot of work you've done there... looks great, have you managed to see if it all runs ok?
I had a question and thought you might know the answer. I need a new read diff on my Golf 2.8l mk4 4Motion (not made in US but very similar to R32)... I just bought an Audi S3 rear diff and haldex coupling from ebay but i'm not yet sure if they'll be a direct replacement, I know the TT seems like a direct replacement but do you know if it's the same with the S3? People have told me the Audi S3 4WD is made by 'Torsen' and the Golf 4Motion made by 'Haldex' and i might have problems there... i may also have peoblems with ECU apparently.A bit of a long-shot question but Any idea?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Mokeylock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mokeylock* »_I need a new read diff on my Golf 2.8l mk4 4Motion (not made in US but very similar to R32)... *I just bought an Audi S3 rear diff and haldex coupling from ebay but i'm not yet sure if they'll be a direct replacement, I know the TT seems like a direct replacement but do you know if it's the same with the S3?* People have told me the Audi S3 4WD is made by 'Torsen' and the Golf 4Motion made by 'Haldex' and i might have problems there... i may also have peoblems with ECU apparently.A bit of a long-shot question but Any idea?

Dude that is a risky way shopping in ebay for a high ticket item plus the shipping weight if it's not the right part. 4 Motion is in the R32 and Audi TT Q although they call it Quattro.


----------



## Mokeylock (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_
Dude that is a risky way shopping in ebay for a high ticket item plus the shipping weight if it's not the right part. 4 Motion is in the R32 and Audi TT Q although they call it Quattro. 

Ok thanx, most people have told me the same thing so i'm hoping for the best. Btw i agree about risky shopping on ebay but im picking the item up and paying cash so risk reduced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_
Dude that is a risky way shopping in ebay for a high ticket item plus the shipping weight if it's not the right part. 4 Motion is in the R32 and Audi TT Q although they call it Quattro. 

i think the S3 actually has the haldex stuff also just like TT but dont quote me on that


----------



## Mokeylock (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

ok, thanx guys, i wont hijack this post since i've already started another one... all help appreciated: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35793


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

So far how much you think you've spent for parts?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_So far how much you think you've spent for parts?
















whole rear end - 1100
6 speed trans - 1200
-axles, driveshaft,start- 350
- R32 floor and gas tank- 900, 300 to ship it so about 600
I think im at 3500 for everything


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
whole rear end - 1100
6 speed trans - 1200
-axles, driveshaft,start- 350
- R32 floor and gas tank- 900, 300 to ship it so about 600
I think im at 3500 for everything

and it'll still be slow.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
and it'll still be slow.








we'll race from the start on street tires ho bag


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_we'll race from the start on street tires ho bag









i might actually hook up since i won't see boost til 8500 in first.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i might actually hook up since i won't see boost til 8500 in first.









hahahah so true


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Quick update.
Trany's in with the axles and finally its sitting on all 4 wheels









Engine i got from UndergroundVW, thanks for the deal... Took the valve cover off and looks brand new inside so im happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Painted gunmetal Aristos. Will go on once i get the alignment









Got some interior R32 pieces from them too


























_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 7:05 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

i have a thing for gunmetal wheels.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (mirror)*

Envy X50 cause you're almost there where as I am only 1/4 the way


----------



## jsrmonster (Jun 5, 2002)

very cool project. I'm doing one with a jetta tdi PD150. The ecu control is a good challange ahead of you. You really need to match the ecu, abs, and haldex controllers and recode them accordingly. Not sure about the AWP 180 ecu supports the 4motion, but the 225 ecu does. But the 225 ecu won't work right with the 180. I've had requests to make the 225 ecu work with the 180, not too tough but time consuming sw development. you'll want the after market haldex 50/50 controller. I've tried to modify the oem firmware in these, but no luck yet, they cost $800 which is alot less than sw development cost
Jeff


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (jsrmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsrmonster* »_very cool project. I'm doing one with a jetta tdi PD150. The ecu control is a good challange ahead of you. You really need to match the ecu, abs, and haldex controllers and recode them accordingly. Not sure about the AWP 180 ecu supports the 4motion, but the 225 ecu does. But the 225 ecu won't work right with the 180. I've had requests to make the 225 ecu work with the 180, not too tough but time consuming sw development. you'll want the after market haldex 50/50 controller. I've tried to modify the oem firmware in these, but no luck yet, they cost $800 which is alot less than sw development cost
Jeff

the op will be running stand alone. not the me7. so a haldex controller is essential.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
the op will be running stand alone. not the me7. so a haldex controller is essential. 

yep yep. Goota get rid of this stupid DBW and ME7 crap.... But first i will be on stock turbo and software just to get it running do alignment, drive it for a few K in FWD mode make sure nothing is wrong then proceed to some crazy stuff


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Sick Build!! You are the man... This is what i want to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_Sick Build!! You are the man... This is what i want to do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Want to buy my stuff?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (atoson)*

Possibly.. PM sent.
02VW1.8T... Where in NC are you? I lived in Fayetteville for 10yrs.. good ole army brat!










_Modified by rono1 at 5:53 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (rono1)*

Im right around charlotte.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Right on.. I used to race BMX at hornets nest park! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_Right on.. I used to race BMX at hornets nest park! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

its funny u moved west i moved east from WA


----------



## Dex Thurr (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

wow great stuff! awd 1.8t awesome work! any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Dex Thurr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dex Thurr* »_wow great stuff! awd 1.8t awesome work! any updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well i drove it for 1 mile, and everything seemed good.. My steering rack is leaking for i ordered a new one. Once that comes in i will drive it more and post of pics and vids...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

If anyone saved all my pics, It would be great if u can send them to me. Hostdub got hacked and lost every pic they had


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

just upload them into photobucket.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_just upload them into photobucket. 

The thing is i dont have them on my computer... I already have a uploader thingy. box.net 1 gig for free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

If you have norton tools (utility software) you could at least recover 80% of your deleted files from your computer as long as you haven't erased your hard drive completely. 


_Modified by atoson at 10:09 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## .:R Dreamz (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice work ad... some impressive sh** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (.:R Dreamz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (eldo)*

Me and the wifey went to take some more pics
another vid right click and save
http://www.box.net/shared/static/rya8bghzhk.avi









































































































So i did the Alignment myself.. So we have a hunter all electric alignment machine, Man Check out the BEFORE LOL
I could of probably gotten the left side camber to 1.1 or so but it was hard doing it alone.. Everyone was busy at the shop... I did more toe in cause im still FWD mode until i get the haldex controller..










and here is after, took me a long time but i got it pretty good... Drives 100 times better








Put some brand new tires on the aristos
























man gotta lower it LOL








re did it with new tires...


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

great work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just lower it, looks like a sky scraper








i hope my car will be AWD one day...


----------



## karderri (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (polskigti4)*

The wife is HOT, the car is ok


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (karderri)*

holey lift kit.















looks good pete. you take it off the market?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (karderri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karderri* »_The wife is HOT

I concur http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (karderri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karderri* »_The wife is HOT, the car is ok









eh wrong forum


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

what have you done with the mount on the mittel of the car for the propshaft that goes from front to rear ?


_Modified by Demon R32 at 3:13 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Demon R32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet project vw should of build them like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet project vw should of build them like that.

in europe you can get any engine/body with 4-motion


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
in europe you can get any engine/body with 4-motion

Ya i know its just too bad North America does not have those options specially canada we dont even get the R32 exept for maybe Quebec and BC.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*

So strange
Canada should benefit from the 4-motion durin winter.
Why do they no sell em i US + canada ?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Why do they no sell em i US + canada ?

cheaper to have less options


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_
Ya i know its just too bad North America does not have those options specially canada we dont even get the R32 exept for maybe Quebec and BC.
















you can get it in any province. canada's licensing restriction are federal, not provincial.
p.s. all the ones in canada came in as parts and have rebuild titles.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

HMMM thanks for the Info TBT-Syncro maybe i should get an R32 instead of converting mine to 4motion.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you can get it in any province. canada's licensing restriction are federal, not provincial.
p.s. all the ones in canada came in as parts and have rebuild titles.

well not quite
you can only bring it in for parts and you can register it. only provinces you can register them in are quebec and BC but it has to be brought in with salvage title and rebuilt. Youc cant do it even that way in other provinces so i guess there is something different in those 2.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Damn lol... It threw everything off after i installed the coilovers...
I need to get rear control arms now... Would 1 set be able to adjust the camber to something like -2 degree's in the rear
Before alignment after i lowered it








and after









I tried adjust the toe and thats the best i could get http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Heres some pics, i dont think im as low as some r32 owner's. But darek my rear camber looks like your R32's lol..


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

nice.
i hate mkIV's, except this one. AWD 4cyl turbos rock out. props.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

your front bumper is so sexy


----------



## 1.8tMk3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

Ive aligned two r32 swapped cars for ugvwp and they always look like that.
wanna hang out?? Im in hickory.
Darrell


_Modified by 1.8tMk3 at 10:38 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

any thing new with the swap?Happy with it?Collecting parts for my swap right now.Nice job!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (retired)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retired* »_any thing new with the swap?Happy with it?Collecting parts for my swap right now.Nice job!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3442779


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

stop spending money on useless plates, and blowing the sleeper cover. get a real turbo and ecu.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_stop spending money on useless plates, and blowing the sleeper cover. get a real turbo and ecu.









half the people will be confused on what it means anyways


----------



## SDvDubs (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Your my idol.







Amazing work!








Any clue on how much a shop would charge to do something like this? Labor, parts, ect. ?? I'm guessing in the 8+k range?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (SDvDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDvDubs* »_Your my idol.







Amazing work!








Any clue on how much a shop would charge to do something like this? Labor, parts, ect. ?? I'm guessing in the 8+k range? 


yeah 8k or something, it cost me 4k for all the parts. maybe a little more i dont know exactly cost cause i dont want to think about it


----------



## nanderdubfan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

dang!! nice work bro! i'd be looking on doing something like this on my getta in the next few months! hopefully in wont be that much more difficult!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (SDvDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDvDubs* »_Your my idol.







Amazing work!








Any clue on how much a shop would charge to do something like this? Labor, parts, ect. ?? I'm guessing in the 8+k range? 


HPA charges 13 000 plus parts.


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Amazing bro, simply amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im planning on putting the effort in to do this to my 20AE, I found an R32 4motion system with floor panel and gas tank Im thinking of buying. I didn't know if you could give me an outline of what Ill need to do and if I have the right parts layed out infront of me.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (imola0158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0158* »_Amazing bro, simply amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im planning on putting the effort in to do this to my 20AE, I found an R32 4motion system with floor panel and gas tank Im thinking of buying. I didn't know if you could give me an outline of what Ill need to do and if I have the right parts layed out infront of me. 

You will need to cut out the stock floor and put in the R32 floor. Just look through my pics to get a idea how much you need to cut out... 
But you will need
-R32 has tank with the tank straps to hold it
- I used the stock brake lines and made it work. Had to bend them a little but t worked some how.
- The rear speed sensors i but the r32 connectors off and used my Gti ones as they are diff. Once you get this far you will know what im talking about.
- But a haldex controller and you have AWD


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

WOOHOO!







thanks bro!


----------



## nanderdubfan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (imola0158)*

hey, i donno if you know this, but i just had to ask! do you know if the haldex would be compatible with a tdi engine?! i prob would have to swap the tranny as well, im assuming.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (nanderdubfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nanderdubfan* »_hey, i donno if you know this, but i just had to ask! do you know if the haldex would be compatible with a tdi engine?! i prob would have to swap the tranny as well, im assuming.

in europe they have TDi haldex cars from the factory. So yes, you will need to use a audi TT trans, and a standalone haldex controller... Or find a Tdi transmission from europe as it has much longer gears. Thats what im going to do.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Wow! I just stumbled across your project, VERY cool!! 
Converting my car to Quattro has been a goal of mine for a few years. I actually have the O2M from a TT in my car now (just with no rear driveshaft hooked to it)
I got a price for this conversion from HPA and almost passed out....
VERY cool you are doing this yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any updates??


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_Wow! I just stumbled across your project, VERY cool!! 
Converting my car to Quattro has been a goal of mine for a few years. I actually have the O2M from a TT in my car now (just with no rear driveshaft hooked to it)
I got a price for this conversion from HPA and almost passed out....
VERY cool you are doing this yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any updates??

Thanks man, now all you need is the rear end stuff lol. Yeah HPA price was INSANE. So i did it myself and it cost 4k total








small update here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Over all it runs good and 6500rpm launch's are nice. But with only have 200hp right now it sucks. Oh well i have a 35r on the way again. Hoping for 450 on pump and close to 600 on race.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

What are my suspension options? Iv got a brand new set of koni coil overs, for a mk4, and Im wondering if I can use them along with my MK4 wheel wells?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
You will need to cut out the stock floor and put in the R32 floor. Just look through my pics to get a idea how much you need to cut out... 
But you will need
-R32 has tank with the tank straps to hold it
- I used the stock brake lines and made it work. Had to bend them a little but t worked some how.
- The rear speed sensors i but the r32 connectors off and used my Gti ones as they are diff. Once you get this far you will know what im talking about.
- But a haldex controller and you have AWD

I assume you must use both rear floor pans and what about the (I think) right rear fender housing? I know there are some other misc support braces that are found in the R32 rear also.
Do you know if the 24vVr6/1.8t 6 speed utilizes the same clutch? I at one time you were playing on going vrt. It looks like I can use the same bell housing.


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

wow u made me change my ind about wanting to do this my self.. hw much do u say this ALL costed? and should i use the entire R32 setup? i i do decide on doing it


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_wow u made me change my ind about wanting to do this my self.. hw much do u say this ALL costed? and should i use the entire R32 setup? i i do decide on doing it 
around 4k and i did the work myself. If you use the 1.8t engine you need a audi TT AWD trans then you can used everything else from the R32


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8*

So if I put in a haldex unit, with a stand alone, (at least theoretically) do you think its possible to switch the programming so that its 50/50 off the line and eventually converting all the power to the rear wheels instead of the front, and back down to 50/50 during deceleration?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8 (imola0158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0158* »_So if I put in a haldex unit, with a stand alone, (at least theoretically) do you think its possible to switch the programming so that its 50/50 off the line and eventually converting all the power to the rear wheels instead of the front, and back down to 50/50 during deceleration?









Nope. Though you could transfer all power to the front to help trap speed then back to 50/50 under braking. It all depends on the haldex controller you opt for.


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8 (imola0158)*

o yeah, and have you made any runs since your awd is in, i see your signature has what you were running with FWD, didnt know if you had any new numbers


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (imola0158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0158* »_o yeah, and have you made any runs since your awd is in, i see your signature has what you were running with FWD, didnt know if you had any new numbers









I do but on stock turbo
Best 60' time on 18" street tires with 40psi in them i cut 1.772








best 1/8th mile time is [email protected] on stock turbo and pump gas 17psi


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Envy is one of the seven deadly sins,...one down, six to go.


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

i just wish the pics worked still. im really interested in doing this


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_i just wish the pics worked still. im really interested in doing this

They do i fixd them.


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

maybe its my computer then cuz i still cant see them


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*

damn! i have been thinking about this swap for so long. glad i found this, nice work by the way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kensei (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey man about how long did you have the car out of commision for this conversion?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (kensei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kensei* »_Hey man about how long did you have the car out of commision for this conversion?

3 weeks going slow.. If you work 8-9 hours a day you can get it done in a week if you have all the parts


----------



## vagpower (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

im trying to get the parts together for this, hope you dont mind if I copy you
did you have to do anything to the front suspension other than tt drive shafts?
thanks
adam


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vagpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagpower* »_im trying to get the parts together for this, hope you dont mind if I copy you
did you have to do anything to the front suspension other than tt drive shafts?
thanks
adam

Be my guest, it would be nice to see more AWD 1.8t's.. Front suspenion on your car will work.. Just need the TT axles


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

i also would like to eventually do this as when i go BT i want to actually be able to use all the gears. it will be a while as i dont have a place to work on it or the money to do it but its definatly something i want to do.

Canada had a golf rallye version that if i understood my teacher correctly uses the same floorpan but has the AWD system on it that if i can get my hands on it might be easier than putting the floorpan from the R32 on like you did.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_
Canada had a golf rallye version that if i understood my teacher correctly uses the same floorpan but has the AWD system on it that if i can get my hands on it might be easier than putting the floorpan from the R32 on like you did.

the Rallye was never sold in Canada, and the floor pan from it wouldnt fit your car anyway (it was a mk2).


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

ok i just wish there was an easier way to do it but i guess that wouldnt be as fun


----------



## MaxD (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

somethin you dont see every day!!!


----------



## aprwolfsburg (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (MaxD)*

i would love to do this to my jetta, but getting a 4motion bora floor pan could be a problem


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (aprwolfsburg)*

Im unsing the floor pan from an Audi TT. Direct swap.


----------



## aprwolfsburg (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (20V1.8T)*

QUOTE=20V1.8T]Im unsing the floor pan from an Audi TT. Direct swap. [/QUOTE]
direct fit for a jetta also?


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (aprwolfsburg)*

TT + Golf + Jetta = Same platform.
Im putting it in a 2003 Jetta Wagon. so you think your far off, try again.


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (20V1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8T* »_TT + Golf + Jetta = Same platform.
Im putting it in a 2003 Jetta Wagon. so you think your far off, try again.









are u 100% sure/know it for a fact, that tt floor is the same as mk4 golf/gti/jetta???


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (polskigti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polskigti4* »_
are u 100% sure/know it for a fact, that tt floor is the same as mk4 golf/gti/jetta???

TT rear wont fit the golf/gti. But it will fit the beetle and jetta


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
I assume you must use both rear floor pans and what about the (I think) right rear fender housing? I know there are some other misc support braces that are found in the R32 rear also.

And what about the frame rails? I was told you need to cut them and use the R32 ones.


I see your still posting here, might you be able to answer those questions? Thanks! How soon till the big turbo goes on?


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
TT rear wont fit the golf/gti. But it will fit the beetle and jetta

It could be a little long, so youd need to do some fitting.


----------



## 15DegreeJetta (Jun 18, 2004)

Excellent work!


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

lov-n-it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







to you!


----------



## vagpower (Aug 25, 2007)

Now that ive got some parts ive got some more questions
What did you do with the evap system.. use the r32 one?... also which parts of the interior did you need from the r32.. just the spare tire cover carpet thing?
thanks 
adam


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vagpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagpower* »_Now that ive got some parts ive got some more questions
What did you do with the evap system.. use the r32 one?... also which parts of the interior did you need from the r32.. just the spare tire cover carpet thing?
thanks 
adam 

I dont use evap on my car its all removed.. For interior you the side fender covers, rear bottem hatch cover and spare tire cover


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (vagpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagpower* »_Now that ive got some parts ive got some more questions

adam 

a local doing the swap. Awesome. What motor do you have?
I plan to attempt it over the summer if I can fit it into my budget.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (elements757)*

Im wondering if there is a way for someone to get some pics of the floor pan swap being done. That would be totally beneficial to all of us I'm sure.
Also... If Im using the TT prop shaft, how much am I going to need to have taken off to fit into the wagon?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (20V1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V1.8T* »_Im wondering if there is a way for someone to get some pics of the floor pan swap being done. That would be totally beneficial to all of us I'm sure.
Also... If Im using the TT prop shaft, how much am I going to need to have taken off to fit into the wagon?

I dont think i have pics of mine.. But i saved others peoples i will post them up.. The TT prop wont work its to short.. Well the front price will but you need to get the back from a R32 one


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

I have a chance to get the .:R32 suspension for a good price but I want it lower my car. I have a 24v Jetta. I know the rear suspension doesn't work but I can make it.
Will the .:R32 stock front springs and shocks lower my car?


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Few questions: What ecu are you using, I am just curious as to what electronic imputs are required. Does the ecu need to know its all wheel drive or does the haldex controller take care of that seperate of the ecu. Thanks


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (wulfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wulfpack* »_Few questions: What ecu are you using, I am just curious as to what electronic imputs are required. Does the ecu need to know its all wheel drive or does the haldex controller take care of that seperate of the ecu. Thanks

stock ecu, I dont have a haldex controller. I made my own and its either on or off... Later on i will buy a controller.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (20V1.8T)*

Well its BT time..
Custon GT35R .82 kit. Exhaust manifold from ED at forced fed engineering, In my sig is the link.








stock vs tubular one small difference








install the mani








fab the downpipe
















downpipe done
















almost done
















small vid. Should get better vids sometime next week.
http://www.box.net/shared/static/1orxankkcw.MOV


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

looks good man. slowly collecting parts for my awd comversion. nice write up btw.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (hyperformancevw)*

looks AWESOME.
someday i will come to your house and you will help me with my awd conversion on my jetta someday


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (lifeisshort117)*

Inlet done, just waiting on some injectors and im going to hit the track...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (20V1.8T)*

So i got the chris tapp 1000cc file TODAY and went straight to the track. No lemmi tweaks, just put it in made sure a/f was good and turned it to 21psi







THIS is STRAIGHT 93 octane from BP
Mods
-Forced Fed exhaust mani
- GT35R .82 
- Chris tapp 1000cc file
- 3" turboback with 1 muffler
- Tial 44mm
- STOCK engine, STOCK O2M clutch ask adam, Stock drivetrain
- Piece of crap tires i was spinning hardcore all 4 wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Launched at 5500-6000rpm

I have a bunch of vids i need to edit them to smaller size and i will post it later today.
1st -3rd gear log at the track. This is 1/8th mile








had to invert the colors cause of the stupid flash off the camera. [email protected] on pump gas with gas 60' time.. Better tires and i will run 10's on pump








Video is up
right click and save
http://www.box.net/shared/static/s6uv0rksgw.wmv


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

WOW I love your car. How much time did it take you to do the body mods for the 4motion?


----------



## SimZ44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wonder if the floor swap can be done on a 4 door golf4


----------



## RoAnSa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

damn... thats alot of (good) work man!


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

nice car man, i cant wait til i can do this to mine. i also cant wait to see what you run when your on drag radials. id say an AEB head may help that BT breathe better IMO.
What is a 7.6 @95 equivlent to on a 1/4 mile drag strip?


_Modified by vwgtimk41088 at 12:26 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vwgtimk41088)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtimk41088* »_nice car man, i cant wait til i can do this to mine. i also cant wait to see what you run when your on drag radials. id say an AEB head may help that BT breathe better IMO.
What is a 7.6 @95 equivlent to on a 1/4 mile drag strip?

_Modified by vwgtimk41088 at 12:26 AM 5-31-2008_

About 11.7


----------



## imola0158 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Great to see how far you've come on this project, it is sick! I was wondering what (if any) problems you've run into or have unibody-wise, has it shown anything significant with anything in terms of suspension or chassis twist? Can't wait to see some 1/4 mile vids!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (imola0158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imola0158* »_Great to see how far you've come on this project, it is sick! I was wondering what (if any) problems you've run into or have unibody-wise, has it shown anything significant with anything in terms of suspension or chassis twist? Can't wait to see some 1/4 mile vids!









I have no problems yet with the body. Everything still seems to be good. I put about 7k miles on it already.
Heres some vids
http://www.box.net/shared/static/s6uv0rksgw.wmv
http://www.box.net/shared/static/mkxcfvbkcs.wmv


----------



## Gr3y (Jun 3, 2008)

*What about the 5 door?*

Everyone seems to be doing this swap into the three door Golf. If I wanted to do a 5 door Golf what would be different?
Would I still need the R32 floorpan? Is the floorpan needed to just to provide a cavity for the rear diff to sit in, or would parts of the rear suspension sit above the stock floor pan?
I'm assuming the R32 tank is required to fit around the new rear assembly. right? Would a tank from a A3/A4 quatro work? What about the floorpan? More importantly since I'm planing to run a TDI *can* I swap tanks like that?
Basically the end result I'm looking for is a five door, 5 speed, Haldex equipped, TDI. Is this even possible for a garage mechanic to do with MKIV? Or would I be better off looking at a MKIII chassis for this project?


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: What about the 5 door? (Gr3y)*

sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lil_medic_vdub (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: What about the 5 door? (MAX_POWER)*

i was told a audi a4 4wd system will fit in my mk4 golf.
im keen 2 put it in


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: What about the 5 door? (lil_medic_vdub)*

no, an Audi a3 awd system will fit in your golf. with alot of modification.
well, actually an A4 system would work, but with alot MORE modding and fabbing.


----------



## lil_medic_vdub (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: What about the 5 door? (jetta9103)*

haha, im not soo keen now! lol ill stick with gettin a 5speed a3 manual box.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

How did you not snap a rod on a stock engine at 21 PSI







. Or did you put rods in? I plan on doing this same swap next summer in my 3076R'D GLI. I admire the work you have done to this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_How did you not snap a rod on a stock engine at 21 PSI







. Or did you put rods in? I plan on doing this same swap next summer in my 3076R'D GLI. I admire the work you have done to this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't run it for too long on stock engine maybe thats why it survived lol.... But before this i ran a t3/t4 57 trim for 10k miles, then a 35r setup for another 10k all on stock engine about 24psi on pump gas.


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Glad your motor is staying together. I've heard of people snapping a rod at 300whp and at low boost levels but with big torque spikes. Hopefully I can do the same swap as you next summer. Where do you reccomend I start looking for parts? Could I like buy a drivetrain from a wecked r32 or is the audi tt the exact same drivetrain and components?


----------



## snwboardr848 (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Glad your motor is staying together. I've heard of people snapping a rod at 300whp and at low boost levels but with big torque spikes. Hopefully I can do the same swap as you next summer. Where do you reccomend I start looking for parts? Could I like buy a drivetrain from a wecked r32 or is the audi tt the exact same drivetrain and components?

these larger turbos dont spike like the k04's so its fairly safe as long as its at a moderate boost level


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Approximately how much did this swap cost you? With all the parts and labor if you didn't do it yourself? I'm planning on doing this swap sometime soon in my jetta.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Approximately how much did this swap cost you? With all the parts and labor if you didn't do it yourself? I'm planning on doing this swap sometime soon in my jetta.
About 4k, Can be cheap depending on how cheap you find all the parts. labor was done by me


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Could you possibly give me a list of everything I would need off of a TT or an R32? Sounds like some intense labor doing it all by yourself. How many days did it take you?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (jettaman18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaman18t* »_Could you possibly give me a list of everything I would need off of a TT or an R32? Sounds like some intense labor doing it all by yourself. How many days did it take you?
Took like 2 weeks a few hours a day. If i had all the tools it can be done in 2 days..
You need a R32 rear floor, not sure if they will fit a jetta might have to ask someone on that...
- Whole rear suspension with the rear diff
-Center driveshaft ( will need to weld 2 small brackets for the center support)
- Trans
-axles
-gas tank
- Wiring harness to make haldex work, or buy a custom standalone unit


----------



## slamdgti1.8t (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

Tons of props. Excellent work my friend. That car is sooo Bad a**. This is in my plans but I'm going to build the engine first. Really super work. Now relax enjoy and drink lots of





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DVuill (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Heres my AWD swap in my MK4 (O2VW1.8T)*

I'm curious why the R32 floor is needed. I see that the suspension is a different design, so is it just for the mounting points? Or is the floor a completely different shape to accommodate the Haldex unit?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVuill* »_the floor a completely different shape to accommodate the Haldex unit


----------



## DVuill (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*

Are the mounting points in different places as well?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DVuill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DVuill* »_Are the mounting points in different places as well? 
yes


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

Thats alot of work. I am just starting with mine, hopefully it works out.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pawa_k2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawa_k2001* »_Thats alot of work. I am just starting with mine, hopefully it works out.
I read your build thread and saw you autox i saw your at the ccr event. I was in the black audi A4 with black OZ superleggera's. Im usally out there with my buddy in a 91 civic hatch thats usally pretty damn fast at autox


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

You beat me too.







Hopefully my 245 tires will help next time.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pawa_k2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawa_k2001* »_You beat me too.







Hopefully my 245 tires will help next time. 
lol my car sucks, But its not too bad for stock suspension i guess. After i wear out these tires i'll probably get the 245's also


----------



## jazzygride (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

I'm looking at getting a wrecked tt. could i use the tt floor pan in my gti? and just get all the parts off it?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jazzygride)*

You can use everything but the floor and center driveshaft. You need those from a R32


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

I am sure going to do this conversion !


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

just epic


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've seen a lot of awesome conversions but this trumps them all! 

For sure the best build i've seen, ever:beer:


----------



## Boostedwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

*haldex control question*

Ive got the whole swap from an r32 tranny axles everthing floor pan, feul tank, diff, brakes, driveshaft, full body harness out of the r uncut/complete, and i have bodywork and welding experience etc. im not scared of the cutting part. im confused of the wiring of the haldex, should i wire in the haldex or run a standalone and if standalone who and where can i get it and what does it go for in price? thank you if you can help at all. itl be going into a 12v vr6 jetta thats getting a full turbo kit also


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

subscribedopcorn:


----------



## vwraddo93slc (Jan 2, 2007)

this is probably the best build i have seen sense i have been looking :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

i'm lookin to do something close to this swap in my '03 GTI.
a guy pionted me to this thread.
its epic.
but im on AIRLIFT bags. and all my managment is in my spare tire well.

can i use my same bags?
or do i need R32 bags?

i just want the IRS so i can tuck my rears.
i hav STP1s. 18X10 et 25.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

all you would need is 2 air house1 bags.. they are $90each... you wouldnt lose out too much


----------



## dieselpower04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Why all this work and sell it??


----------



## turbinesurgeon (Mar 14, 2013)

*12v VR6?*

Is there any way to do any of this with a 5 speed VR6 powerplant?


----------



## vwskater9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy super gti batman! This is so dope me and my friend were talking about doing this with a tt we found in a junkyard and now that i see this i think we're gunna nutt up and do it. Awesome build man!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

turbinesurgeon said:


> Is there any way to do any of this with a 5 speed VR6 powerplant?



Yes, you would use the parts from a mkIV R32 and scrap the 5 speed of course.




vwskater9 said:


> Holy super gti batman! This is so dope me and my friend were talking about doing this with a tt we found in a junkyard and now that i see this i think we're gunna nutt up and do it. Awesome build man!



This thread is a bit old mate :thumbup: Good luck on your build. It'll be cheaper to fix that TT then to swap all this stuff over and weld in the rear parts.


----------



## rvbcaboose17 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a sweet build!!! Great description, but I can't see the pics. Any chance you still have them??? That would go a long way with understanding the extent of what you had to do to pull this off, especially from your first post. I'd love to do this in my Jetta, but I wanna get a better idea of what I'm getting into.


----------

